

How tweets reveal where you're from - jdp23
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/01/07/5786357-how-tweets-reveal-where-youre-from

======
wtn
This is interesting, but would be 10X so if it were a persistent service
instead of a one-off social science project.

Also, I doubt strongly they could determine my origin. (I'm from the US, but I
don't think they could figure out much more than than using my stream.)

